# What seems to be the preferred concealed carry "choice" for most



## chassisbuilder (Jan 10, 2012)

What does the majority of people seem to like for a concealed carry pistol....I really like my Sig 229 elite but it seems real hard to conceal without a jacket,the weight I could get use to but its just a little too bulky......I am not a huge fan of the polymer framed guns,even though Ive had a pps slimline,three or four different model glocks and two xd's...I really like the 3 and 4 inch 1911's but think it wont carry much different than the Sig.
What do ya'll think??


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

you just asked the question with a million answers..... hope you get one you like!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Whatever "the majority" likes should have exactly no bearing upon your personal choice. The pistol which fits my hands and my purposes may be exactly wrong for your hands and purposes.
Read this forum to find _reliable_ pistols, and then go to a gun shop which rents time on its firearms, and try as many of the reported-reliable guns as they have and you can afford to rent.
Base your choice on reliability, hand fit, and shooting comfort, since all available pistols are sufficiently accurate for self-defense purposes.

Once a pistol has been chosen and purchased, practice with it. Then practice some more. Proficiency comes to the pistol shooter only after a lot of practice.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve is right, if you like Sig and all metal what about the Sig P224 or their 45 compact version.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Any gun in a good holster can hide with the correct clothes. I have carried my CZ 75B in an IWB holster with a dress shirt and suit slacks before. You can't wear an athletic cut shirt or tuck it in snug, if you "blouse it" at the bottom and have a Tee Shirt under neath bamm its hidden. My buddy carries a Kimber with a 4" all the time, every where he goes. He has a good holster and dresses for the gun.
Good luck I wear a CZ 75 compact almost every day to my office and no one ever knows I have it on.

RCG


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

To chassisbuilder: You could not get better advise if you paid for it.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

Glock 20SF in a Don Hume 715 series IWB or G22RTF in same. :mrgreen:


----------



## coopercdrkey (Nov 26, 2011)

Although I do not own one, (yet....), I think a lot of the Sig P238, as long as you are not convinced that you need a .45 for a stopping round.

If you were "weaned" on a Mil. 1911, as I was, you will find the manual of arms very familiar.

You can carry in any condition, including (if you're very, very careful....) cocked and locked. (I never would, but that's your call.)

SAO means lots of firepower when you need it.

And as for any detractors, tell them, "OK, you can shoot me with your .45, but I get to shoot you with my .380 first."

My personal carry preference, small-of-back, IWB. Many fine holster options including Ace Case at the ridiculously low price of $9.98 for a very serviceable holster. (Hint: Buy two for free shipping!!)

Oh, andI really do like my present carry piece, the Bersa Thunder 380.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Get something you can fight with then learn to dress to hide it.


----------



## chassisbuilder (Jan 10, 2012)

I really like the 229...its a beautiful gun and I can shoot it very well compared to anyhting else Ive ever had or have.I would trust my life to it without a doubt,but if I cant hide it in my normal work or casual clothes without a jacket,its not doing me much good because I tend to want to leave it in the truck....I am about 6'1'',220# and a 36 in the waist and without wearing a 2x shirt there is no way it will not create a noticable buldge,so far the best place for me to conceal it is in the center of my back but that only works good while walking around but is still in the way when I sit....maybe I just need to find a different type holster too!!


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

One thing I noticed when carrying concealed is the holster. I wanted a paddle holster so I could easily take the guy on or off without removing it (when I get in the car, or say I need to go to the bank or somewhere that won't allow me to carry it in). Problem was it stuck out too far. Ended up getting a Kydex pancake type holster from Ntac. It was a world of difference as far as ease of carrying concealed. Of course I have to take it out of the holster sometimes but I am 6'1" 250 lbs and I can wear a t-shirt that isnt real baggy and conceal it with ease.

I would suggest trying a kydex pancake type holster or even a good pancake style leather holster before you try carrying something you don't like as much.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Like Ted said, There are a million answers to this question.

One way to look at this question is to look at the marketplace and what are popular concealed carry guns:
- The Ruger LC9 is probably the number one selling lightweight 9mm today (Fair trigger, no 2nd strike).
- The Kahr 9mm pistols are still very popular (Great trigger and accuracy);
- The Beretta Nano was just introduced and we are hearing great reviews from new owners.
- The Glock 17/19 is a very popular traditional choice (Different grip angle from what you are used to, good trigger, accurate).
- The Keltec PF-9 is a popular low cost alternative (If you shoot a 229, you will probably hate the trigger on this one);
- The S&W M&P Compact is a popular seller as well (Great trigger, adj backstraps, accurate);
- The Springfield XD compact continues to keep a fair market share as well (some don't like the grip safety, good trigger).
- Less popular, but you should consider: Walther PPS/P99, Beretta PX4 Subcompact, and Taurus 709B. 

I left Sig's off the list because it seemed like you already knew about the Sig offerings. But the Sig's are generally heavier than their competition, and chosen more as a service pistol work OWB rather than very concealable. The exceptions, of course, are the Sig P250, P239 and P290(which I consider a pocket pistol, really.). 

Let me say my personal favorites are:
Kahr PM9 (can be considered pocket pistol);
and Cz 2075 RAMI;
S&W M&P;

They are all lightweight, easily concealed, reliable, and great shooting guns. I excluded pocket guns from this list which I consider in a different category. 

If I were you, I would go pull the triggers on this list and find which ones you want to test shoot. Then go to a rental range and test them out. 

Good luck, and get plenty of training. I recommend Frontsight if you can travel.
CC


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

My Ruger LCR is getting more and more carry time as I age. I do have complete confidence in it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

cclaxton said:


> Like Ted said, There are a million answers to this question.
> 
> One way to look at this question is to look at the marketplace and what are popular concealed carry guns:
> - The Ruger LC9 is probably the number one selling lightweight 9mm today (Fair trigger, no 2nd strike).
> ...


That pretty much covers it all.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am old school I carry a 1911a1 full size every day. It is what I am comfortable with. The best carry gun for you is what you can shoot well and feel comfortable with and what anyone else does that is them.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I carry a Sig P239 mostly










On my belt.

Next is probably my Ruger LC9










I'd much rather shoot the Sig P239 of the two.

:smt1099


----------



## TEXASTOAST (Jan 13, 2012)

Im looking to get either a XDm-40 or the Glock 27 40,having trouble choosing.anyone got some advice?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 13, 2012)

Glock 26 at the moment just because its about the smallest i have except my Walther PPK.I dont carry that just cause i dont have alot of faith in the stopping power of a .380.The Sig 229 is just way to big and bulky,if i could carry open i might take that.The glock is a tad thick so it can be a little hard to keep hidden but it is the best i got at the moment.Im in the market now for a single stacked 1911 45 ACP in a 4 inch or smaller barrel.When i decide to get that it will be my CCW.


----------



## TEXASTOAST (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, xd comes with alot of good stuff though,I'm still on the fence between the quality diference of the glock and xd


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

There are huge sells of Jframe revolvers and 380 size semiautos
A published article 2 or 3 years ago interviewed 8 nationally known gun writers and leo's and about 2/3 of them had the frames in different models. The other third was a mix of semiautos like glock 26 and 380s

I recently read an article that mentioned the wther ppk was popular from the 30s to mid 70's


----------

